#  Ernährung >   Kann die Einnahme von Marcumar das Cholesterin erhöhen? >

## Scotty

Hallo, 
nun bin ich mir gar nicht sicher, in welches Forum ich meinen Beitrag stellen soll, aber ich hoffe, ich bin hier richtig. 
Stichworte:
Schlaganfall - Marcumar - Cholesterin 
Meine Mutti hatte 2006 einen Schlaganfall. Da war sie 51 Jahre alt. 
Seitdem muss sie zur Blutverdünnung das Medikament Marcumar einnehmen (und davon - bezogen auf ihr Gewicht - zu viel, weil es sonst nicht wirkt!) und das lebenslang. 
Ihre Ärztin möchte ihr gern ein anderes Medikament verschreiben, doch dafür braucht meinen Mutti bessere Cholesterinwerte. Sie hat jetzt ein LDL von über 300!!!! 
Die Cholesterinwerte sind so schlecht geworden, seitdem sie das Marcumar nimmt. Frage: Könnte das Marcumar am erhöhten Cholesterinwert schuld sein? Im Internet haben das einige andere Marcumar-Patienten bestätigt, doch belegen lässt sich das wohl nicht. 
Auch schreiben einige, dass sich die Cholesterinwerte trotz bewusstem Essen und mehr Bewegung nicht großartig veränderten. 
Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit Marcumar und erhöhtem Cholesterin gemacht? Wie kann man das Problem am besten angehen? Hat jemand von euch/Ihnen sein Cholesterin senken können und wenn ja wie? 
Soviel ich gelesen habe, lässt sich das Cholesterin nicht mit dem Nichtessen von Eiern senken, wie´s früher hieß. Und Cholesterinsenker sollen viele negative Wirkungen haben. Da meine Mutti auch schon so ein "Bretterknaller-Medikament" wie Marcumar nimmt, ist es besser, nicht noch ein Medikament hinzuzufügen.  *Lässt sich über die Ernährung am Cholestein was machen?* 
Über Erfahrungsberichte freue ich mich und wünsche eine gute Zeit. 
Scotty

----------


## katzograph

Hallo Scotty, 
wenn es denn nicht möglich ist, die üblichen Medikamente gegen Cholesterin zu nehmen, so helfen vielleicht der regelmäßige Verzehr der nachfolgend aufgeführten Nahrungsmittel :
1) jeden Tag eine mittelgroße Zwiebel, egal ob roh im Salat. gekocht in der Suppe, oder geschmort in der Sauce.
Kleiner Tip - kleine Zwiebeln enthäutet in Wasser/Weisswein  50/50 mit Prise Salz u. Zucker kochen. Kann man dann heiß oder kalt essen, wie Gemüse oder eingelegte Perlzwiebeln, nur größer.(Nur Wein schmeckt noch besser)
2) jeden Tag eine handvoll Nüsse essen, egal welche, sogar Erdnüsse gehen, natürlich ungesalzen- oder gezuckert.
3) jeden Tag ein Glas (ca. 0,3 l) Traubensaft egal ob weiß, rose oder rot trinken - ich mag am liebsten rose von den "sanften Säften." Wer mag, kann das auch ab und zu durch ein Glas Wein ersetzen, gleiche Farben. Bei gleichzeitiger Einnahme von Medikamenten aber bitte erst den Arzt fragen. 
Ich habe damit innerhalb von drei Monaten meine Cholesterinwerte von 520 auf 200 senken können. 
Übrigens, regelmäßige Bewegung soll auch den Cholesterinspiegel senken, am besten wandern ohne sich zu überanstrengen. 
Wünsche viel Erfolg
katzograph

----------


## Mariandl

Hallo, Scotty, 
auch mein Mann und ich haben den Cholesterinwert etwas manipulieren  können mit Leindotteröl und Flosamen, 
der gute Cholesterin ist jetzt 65/68 und wir nehmen keine Statine. Ich bekomme von Statine immer rheumaähnliche
Schmerzen. 
LG. Marindl

----------

